# Best Dual Purpose/ Heritage Breed...



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 27, 2012)

*I am considering giving up all my birds (to focus on goats) and just going with one breed. 

I was wondering what the best dual purpose heritage breed is. I want fast growth, good egg laying capabilities and a NICE meaty carcass. I'd like to go with a rare/ preservation breed if possible... I tried Dorkings and they were just way to slow growing and delicate.


I'll appreciate everyone's opinions! Thank you!*


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 27, 2012)

My vote, hands down, is the Buckeye.  Best heritage breed.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a bunch of breeds of chickens & probably my favorite is my buff brahma. I just love that bird she is so beautiful & sweet. Soooo I would say Brahmas.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 28, 2012)

Defenition of dual purpose ...   mediocre for egg production and mediocre for meat production.  One would be well advised to raise specialists, ie:  Leghorns or their derivatives for egg production . Cornish X for meat production for best return on $$$ and labor investments.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Jul 28, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> My vote, hands down, is the Buckeye.  Best heritage breed.


As a new buckeye owner, I would have to say they are a wonderful breed. I believe they are a little slower to mature, and the eggs are not extra large, but they are beautiful, docile birds. We are so glad we have switched to buckeyes.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a ton of different breeds of chickens.  I specialize in rare breed not found commonly in America. I've been working with cream legbars and some other European breeds. The cream legbar is an autosexing breed.  Meaning at hatch you can tell males and females apart. The females are excellent excellent egg layers plus the roosters are pretty meaty.  At least when you hatch chicks you will know how many males and females you have.  If you need some hens then cull the males after hatch or if you need some meat cull the females.  Mine lay jumbo blue eggs. 

Other breeds I can think of I own would be australorps, brahmas, marans etc.  

I highly recommend the cream legbars though.  They are still pretty rare but since GFF imported them they are becoming more available.  At one point eggs were going for $70 each. Now they are $5-$6 each.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know they are heritage though...


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maybe some time of Sussex also..,


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jul 28, 2012)

I love my Speckled Sussex. Calmest and friendliest birds I've ever had. They get nice and plump too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 28, 2012)

I would have to say that my favorite bird is the *Speckled Sussex*. It is an excellent dual purpose bird. I would say it is closely followed by the *Delaware* and the *Buckeye* chicken. I am a big fan of all three and think you could not go wrong with either.


----------



## elevan (Jul 28, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> My vote, hands down, is the Buckeye.  Best heritage breed.




My vote too


----------

